# Big Update on Golden Rescue South Florida MayDay Goldens



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

so glad he is doing better, he is looks like such a sweetheart! His story brought tears to my eyes. You're a great person for taking him in..


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He "sees" with his heart and knows the love you have given him.
Bless you all for such great rescue work.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Stevie makes me smile with how cute and sweet he is. Give him lots of snuggles from me. So happy for Lady and Justin. Thank you for the update on them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stevie sounds like a wonderful sweet soul-someone would be* lucky* to have him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so happy that Stevie is finally getting the love and attention he deserves. He is a beautiful home and I hope he finds a loving home. A big thank you to all that helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

BLESS THE rescue that saved these babies and for the Happy Ending.
*
Someone VERY SPECIAL WILL ADOPT STEVE, because he is SO SPECIAL!
Look at his ANGELIC, BEAUTIFUL, FACE!!*


----------

